# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Μαδημένος λαιμός σε ζεμπράκι!!

## geocupra

καλησπερα παιδια!

σημερα παρατήρησα μεσα στην κλούβα μου,ενα αρσενικό ζεμπράκι μου,να εχει μαδημένο λαιμό περιμετρικά του κεφαλιού.
τί μπορω να κάνω?
γνωρίζει καποιος κάτι? ειναι κολλητικό? ειναι επικίνδυνο?
κοιταξα στο φορουμ,αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι παρόμοιο,γι'αυτό το ανεβασα ως νεο θεμα.


υ.γ λιγο δυσκολο να βγαλω φωτογραφίες,μιας και υπαρχουν καμια 20ριά μεσα στην κλούβα τωρα και κλωσσανε κιολας...δεν θέλω να τα αναστατωσω,πιάνοντας καποιο.

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## geam

Γιώργο η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου πουλιού πως είναι??? είναι νωχελικό??? Εχεις παρατηρήσει εάν «ξύνει» μονο του την περιοχή???

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο προσεχε λιγο που ανεβαζεις τα θεματα, το ειχες ανεβασει στα ιθαγενη. εαν δυσκολευεσαι για την φωτογραφια, βρες στο internet μια που να ταιριαζει στην περιπτωση ωστε να καταλαβουμε και εμεις το τι γινεται.

----------


## geocupra

οχι δεν συμπεριφέρεται παράξενα.ειναι κανονικότατο όπως όλα!
ψαχνω να ανεβασω και φωτο τωρα...ευχαριστω!

----------


## geocupra

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


η πιο σχετική φωτογραφία που βρηκα παιδια ειναι αυτή...βεβαια,το δικό μου εχει κανονικότατα φτεράκια παντου ΚΑΙ στο κεφάλι.
μόνο ο λαιμος εχει γυμνωθεί.

----------


## orion

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> η πιο σχετική φωτογραφία που βρηκα παιδια ειναι αυτή...βεβαια,το δικό μου εχει κανονικότατα φτεράκια παντου ΚΑΙ στο κεφάλι.
> μόνο ο λαιμος εχει γυμνωθεί.


αυτή η κοτούλα είναι από τη ράτσα της έτσι στο λεμό αν δεν κάνω λάθος...  :Fighting0030:

----------


## geam

προσωπικα χωρις να εχω τέτοιου ειδους πουλάκια, θα σου πρότεινα να το χωρίσεις το συγκεκριμένο, και να το βαλεις σ' ενα κλουβακι μονο του και μακρυα απο τ' άλλα....

----------


## lagreco69

Ο λαιμος δεν ξεγυμνωνεται σε μια ημερα. πιστευω οτι ειτε ειναι στρεσαρισμενο απο την παρουσια των αλλων αρσενικων στον ιδιο χωρο και μαδιεται μονο του, ειτε μαλλωνει με τα αλλα αρσενικα, ειτε εχει ακαρεα της τραχειας και στην προσπαθεια του να τα ξεφορτωθει μαδιεται. και στις τρεις περιπτωσεις το μικρο σου πρεπει να απομακρυνθει απο την κλουβα! και απο εκει το βγαζεις φωτογραφια και βλεπουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## geocupra

φίλε ORION απλα προσπάθησα να βρω μια κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία,για να μπορεσει να με βοηθήσει καποιος που γνωρίζει.... ::

----------


## geocupra

Δημητρη το βγαζω τωρα...και θα τα ξαναπουμε σε λιγο....ευχαριστω!!
απλα πρεπει να πω οτι ειναι ζευγάρι με μια θηλυκή που τους εχω βάλει δαχτυλιδάκια.
θα υπαρξει πρόβλημα εαν τον απομακρύνω? πολύ πιθανον να ειναι ο "μπαμπας" καποιων απο τα μικρά μεσα στις φωλιές.πειραζει που θα τον παρω μεσα απο την κλούβα?
θα τα καταφερει η μανα μόνη της?

----------


## lagreco69

Ωπα! δεν ηξερα για φωλιες Γιωργο μην κανεις τιποτα!!!! περιμενε να σου πει καποιος που εχει zebra finches εαν αυτο μπορει να επηρεασει η οχι. μην βγεις απο το forum ωστε οταν εχεις απαντηση, να πραξεις αμεσα.

----------


## geocupra

παιδια αυτες ειναι οι φωτο που τραβηξα πριν λιγο....εαν γνωρίζει καποιος να μου πει....

----------


## geam

μαλλον καποιο το τσιμπάει....

----------


## geocupra

παιδια το πουλάκι,μόλις απεβίωσε.... :sad: 
το έβαλα μόνο του σε ενα καθαρό κλουβάκι,κατεβηκα να φαω και οταν ανεβηκα,το βρήκα πεθαμένο.
οπότε άκυρο το θέμα.....στενοχωρήθηκα.
μαλλον τσιμπήματα ετρωγε..αυτό κατάλαβα.ηταν παρα πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο.κριμα.... :sad:

----------


## xarhs

............ :sad: ...........

----------


## geam

κριμα Γιωργο... για δες την κοιλια του... εχει εντονη καρίνα????
ποσα ακομα αρσενικα ηταν μαζι του στην κλουβα???? 

μου κανει εντύπωση γιατι μου ειπες πως συμπεριφερεται κανονικα...

----------


## geocupra

μεγάλη στενοχώρια ρε γαμωτο....να τα μεγαλώνεις σιγα σιγα....να τα βλέπεις σε καθε στάδιο της ζωής των....και ξαφνικά να φευγουν....πφφφφφ....τουλάχισ  τον βλεπω τους απογόνους που ειναι αρκετοι τωρα...και χαιρομαι λιγακι μεσα στον πονο μου.

----------


## geocupra

εχω 6 αρσενικά στην κλούβα...ταιριαζαν καιρό τωρα...μόνο αυτό ήταν χτυπημένο μαλλον...και μου ειχε ξεφυγει απο την ματιά μου...προφανως γιατι μπορεί οταν το κοιταξα να ηταν μεσα σε καποια φωλιά.δεν ειχα προβληματα ρε γαμωτο μεχρι τωρα,σε καμια περίπτωση,εαν εξαιρεσεις την πρωτη φορα που εβαζα καποιο μεσα,που το ψιλοτσιμπουσαν μεχρι να γινει η αναγνωριση.μετα ηταν όλα μέλι γάλα.το καθενα στη φωλιά του και το καθενα με το ζευγάρι του.
προφανως ειχα χάσει καποιο τρελό τσαμπουκά...που ηταν τελικα θανατηφόρος.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο το πουλακι λιγο πριν πεθανει ,ειχε φαει και μαλιστα με ορεξη .Ο προλοβος ειναι γεματος .Μου φαινεται υπερβολικο να πεθανε απο στρες αποχωρισμου απο το ταιρι και τα μικρα ,αλλα δεν το αποκλειω .Εκανες μηπως μολις το εβαλες στο κλουβι ,αγωγη για ακαρεα της τραχειας; και αν ναι ,πες μας πως 

Κακως ειναι αρκετα αρσενικα εν καιρω αναπαραγωγης στο ιδιο χωρο ... ισως να επαναληφθει ... 

τα μικρα που ειχε ποσων ημερων ητανε; εχω λογο που το ρωταω 

αποκλειω θανατο απο γαστρεντερικο ,αν πριν δεν ηταν φουσκωμενο (αναφερες οτι ηταν οκ )  ,ουτε το μαδημα σκοτωνει ,αν δεν υπαρχει αιμοραγια

----------


## geam

ρωταω για καρίνα γι αυτο ακριβως τον λογο.... μηπως δεν μπορουσε να κατεβει το φαι απο τον προλοβο...
μου φανηκε πολυ περίεργο να φυγει σε λιγότερο απο μια ωρα... 14 :26 τα χώρισε ο Γιωργος και 15:50 λέει οτι απεβίωσε.... αποκλειεται να φυγει τοσο γρήγορα απο στρες...

----------


## geocupra

δεν ξερω ρε παιδια πφφφ...
τα μικρά που εχει βγαίνουν και απο τη φωλιά παντως,απλα φωναζουν οταν πεινανε.
τα ταίζει η μανα τωρα.
οχι δεν πρόλαβα να κανω καποια αγωγη,περίμενα καποιον να απαντήσει εδω,την ωρα που ανταλλασα μηνυματα με τον lagreco69.

----------


## geam

Γιωργο ευχομαι ολα καλα να σου πανε στη συνεχεια!!!
εχε το νου σου ομως στη συγκεκριμενη φωλια....

----------


## jk21

αυτα που φαινονται πανω απο τους σπορους ,τι ειναι; φλεβες;

----------


## jk21

το μαδημα μπορει να εγινε και απο την μανα ,για να φτιαξει νεα φωλια ....

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι πεθανε ...

----------


## geocupra

αυτα που φαίνονται πανω και αριστερα των σπόρων,ειναι φλεβίτσες ναι.
και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλάβω γιατι πεθανε ρε γαμωτο.
μετα απο λιγη ωρα που ανεβηκα απο το φαγητο,ήταν τάβλα.
ενω πριν χοροπηδούσε και χτυπιόταν οταν προσπαθουσα να τον πιασω στην κλούβα.εννοω ηταν ολο ζωη,ανεξαρτήτως το πρόβλημα του,έδειχνε μια χαρα στην κίνηση.

----------


## Chopper

Μακάρι φίλε μου στη συνέχεια να σου πάνε όλα καλά!
Κρίμα για την ψυχούλα,στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ  :sad:

----------


## geocupra

:Sick0004: ....συνεχίζουμε με την καλή μας διάθεση για τα πουλάκια....αυτό μετράει.

πφφφφ..απώλειες οπως φαίνεται υπάρχουν συχνά....προσπαθουμε για το καλύτερο,με όσα μπορουμε και διαθέτουμε βεβαια....

----------


## Assimakis

Συλλυπητηρια...

----------


## geocupra

Ευχαριστώ ρε φιλαρακι....παμε γι'άλλα...τι να κάνουμε.... ::

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πραγματι πρεπει να προχωραμε μπροστα ,αλλα να διδασκομαστε απο οτι εχει γινει ... δεν ξερω ακριβως τους χωρους σου,δεν ξερω καν αν το μαδημα εχει σχεση με αυτο που θα πω  ,αλλα η συγκεντρωση αρσενικων σε οχι μεγαλο χωρο σε εποχη αναπαραγωγης ,μπορει να εχει ασχημα αποτελεσματα .Προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις πιο συντομα ,να ζευγαρωνεις σε ξεχωρους χωρους

----------

